# Field for rent Cambridge



## DogwalkerCambridge (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello, I am a dog walker in Cambridge and I am looking for a secure field to rent Monday - Friday for two hours a day. I currently do two 1 hour group walks per day. One in Fulbourn and the other in Hinxton. Sometimes my dogs will see a rabbit and natuarly try to chase it and will go onto the farm land. (as I walk on the public footpaths by the farm land) 
I am looking for a field to rent Monday - Friday to hold both my group walks so the dogs can run and chase balls in a secure area. 
If anyone knows or has a field to rent that will be a great help. Ideally in Cambridge, Fulbourn, Girton, Hinxton or Icklton. But other near by villages could be an option. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks
Melissa


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

have you tried asking at rescues if they have a secure field you could rent of them for a few hours a day?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

DogwalkerCambridge said:


> Hello, I am a dog walker in Cambridge and I am looking for a secure field to rent Monday - Friday for two hours a day. I currently do two 1 hour group walks per day. One in Fulbourn and the other in Hinxton. Sometimes my dogs will see a rabbit and natuarly try to chase it and will go onto the farm land. (as I walk on the public footpaths by the farm land)
> I am looking for a field to rent Monday - Friday to hold both my group walks so the dogs can run and chase balls in a secure area.
> If anyone knows or has a field to rent that will be a great help. Ideally in Cambridge, Fulbourn, Girton, Hinxton or Icklton. But other near by villages could be an option.
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Do you know Magog Downs? It is near Stapleford and has a fairly secure off lead dog playing field where I often take mine. It is hedged in, with secure gates, and even if the dogs should get out of the actual field, they cannot get out of the area itself. The walks go on for a long way, on lead and off, and all fenced in.

It is where I have been taking mine until last week, because Diva had never been off lead before. I still use it on Saturdays and Sundays and there are usually lots of other dogs who want to play and no real wild life for them to chase.


----------

